# Trailer electrical wires



## Froggy (May 7, 2010)

So I ran the wires thru the frame, to the running lights, followed directions, yellow brown left, green brown right, connected running lights then moved on to the tail lights, connected colors correctly only the running lights work, I got nothing in the back, what am I missing? its all color correct. Manual talks about a red wire by th tail lights but all there are is two wires coming out, even opened the light....


----------



## bailey86 (May 7, 2010)

[1] you have one for tail light one for turn and brake its grounded by the bolt [2]i would make sure your bolts grounded good to much paint on contact area can couse problems [3] then i would take test light check your splices after that [4] if the two wires on tailligts were backwards your brake lights be on when you have your taillights and clearance lights on did ya get what im tryin say on that last part ?


----------



## Froggy (May 7, 2010)

I think so, going to go backwards tomorrow, see what happenstart with the grounds.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2010)

Make sure the bulbs are good and installed correctly. I had one light that would not work the bulb was not in rite.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 7, 2010)

Your running light should only have one wirefoing to them, the brown. Very few trailers have turn signal marker lights.


----------



## bailey86 (May 8, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Make sure the bulbs are good and installed correctly. I had one light that would not work the bulb was not in rite.


 

was it one those were side pins on base of bulb are offset ?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2010)

bailey86 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure the bulbs are good and installed correctly. I had one light that would not work the bulb was not in rite.
> ...


Yes, some how they got it in wrong.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 8, 2010)

Check the ground wires for the lights. They need to be touching bare metal.


----------



## Froggy (May 8, 2010)

I checked everything, grounded to metal, then pulled the harness, double checked everything, Wires are good, side lights work off brown, that is all, I took off the back lights layed everything on the flooor plugged in nothing past the side light, dont really know what do do next bulbs are Ok , could it be on the truck plug? but then the side lights would not work right?


----------



## bailey86 (May 8, 2010)

i dont think its your truck plug like you say running lights work if you have it all layed out on the floor how is your tail lights geting a ground ? maybe your two wires are backwards but i dont think so


----------



## huntinfool (May 8, 2010)

Have you checked this with a test light or multimeter? If you have running (brown wire) lights to the side marker lights the you have the two things needed there. Positive and ground. Check the wires coming from there and see if you have power going to the tail lights. How are you mounting the tail lights and where on the trailer are you mounting them. 90% of the time when a customer comes in and say's they are having trouble with trailer lights it is a ground issue. But also depending on what vehicle your using there are some that have a fuse for towing lights. Make sure that your fuse is good and that you have power coming from the vehicle. THen if you getting power to the tail lights and still not able to get them to light up I would run a ground wire from the pigtail to the back to all of the lights. Sometimes there just is not enough ground through the trailer frame if it is painted etc. Sometimes it has to get the ground from the ball and hitch. But my guess is that it is going to be some sort of ground issue.


----------



## Froggy (May 8, 2010)

Got it working!!! 5 Hours! jeez....... got to ground the tail lights at the back screw, once ground it worked perfect! Thanks for all the posts.


----------

